# smoking pork



## banchi (Mar 6, 2006)

ok the meat is in the freezer as i will need time to get this smoker ready but now know how to do it. i called everywhere today and everyone i asked for the salt and rub didn't have a clue. i went on morton's is that the book i want and i saw the salt what about the rub and also does the book tell me how long to smoke the meat? do you do it by the pound? i am really looking forward to doing this and hope i don't mess it up as it's alot of meat. do i thaw the meat totall to soke it now that it's frozen?? thanks again


----------



## dacdots (Mar 7, 2006)

OK,I take it you bought Morton's Tender Quick cure.First completely thaw the meat in the refridgerator.The meat must be between 36 and 40 degrees for the cure to take.When your ready get the meat out and rub it down with the cure,really lay it on thick getting it up into the bone end real good.Same with the bacons,rub both sides down good.Put the meat back in the fridge and keep it at 36 to 40 deg.You need to keep a thermometer in the fridge and regultae the temps as close as you can.After about four days rub the meat down again with more cure,but lightly this time.Now this is gonna take a good bit of cure so be prepared to buy a few bags of cure.After seven or ten days in the cure your meat will be ready to smoke.Take it out,lay the hams and bacons one at a time in the sink and with warm water and a stiff brush give it a good scrub.This removes all the surface salt.Rinse the meat well and hang up to dry in a good warm place.When the meat is dry to touch move it into a pre heated smoker.100 to 120 degrees.Introduce your smoke and continue at this temp for at least 16 hours,more if you have the time.During the first eight hours have your damper wide open to let moisture escape.After 8 hours closr your damper to half open and continue smoking.You will see the meat turning a dark reddish brown,this is good it means your taking smoke.After 16 or more hours increase temps to 175 deg and cook until internal temp of the ham and bacon reaches 160 degrees.Remove the meat and let hang at room temp for 8 hours.Your ham and bacon is ready.If you want to keep the meat for any length of time you must refreez it.I wrap mine in parchment paper to absorb any greasr,then plastic wrap,then freezer paper and put into the freezer.Its best if you can slice your bacon before freezing it.Now there are as many different ways of curing and smoking bacons and hams as there is in any other operation.This method I have explained will work for you.I suggest that you do a lot of research on this matter as you can find cause I cant explain it all to you.It took me several tries before I got the product I was looking for.Good Luck,David


----------



## banchi (Mar 7, 2006)

ok now that scared me am  i going to ruin this meat i am not sure i can do this should i just get it done by someone else this sounds   like i could really mess this up


----------



## jlloyd99 (Mar 7, 2006)

If your unsure maybe just do one ham or one bacon as dac describes above and keep the rest in your freezer for someone else to do or once you've done one successfully then you'll have the confidence to do the rest of your meat yourself as well.  You'll never know if you never try.


----------



## dacdots (Mar 7, 2006)

J has a good idea there about trying a little bit of your meat.Ill tell you though once you do get it right you will never want to eat store bought ham or bacons again.Its always a sad day here at the ranch when the last of the home cured pork is gone.Its really not that hard to do but I understand your concern about ruining that much meat.Can I suggest a book Ive talked about here a lot.Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing .Available at .http://www.sausagemaker.com/.This book is a great help,it will take you step by step through every facet of working meats.including theory,methods,and recipes.


----------



## banchi (Mar 8, 2006)

hi its me again yes i am going to do just that i am going to buy the book  read up on it and than do a small part of bacon and maybe a chicken just to practice. thanks for all your help about the smoker and smoking meat i feel like the pressure is off by freezing it and doing it the way you all said to. thanks a million


----------



## dacdots (Mar 9, 2006)

Banchi,hope you dont think we were putting you off but some things can only be learned by hands on trying.I went through a couple years of less than good results but learned from my mistakes and from doing lots of research.After I bought that book things got a lot easier and a lot better.


----------



## banchi (Mar 9, 2006)

hi oh my gosh i never felt anyone was putting me off and all i apprecitae all of your help and thoughts on this and after hearing it all i realize it is going to take time so please don't feel i ever thought that your honesty was very well taken.


----------

